# Can Am Outdoor Expo



## duckitall (Nov 27, 2003)

Anyone have any info on this expo april 3-4 in Windsor? I am planning on driving down from northwest Mi. Is the show worth
It? Any thoughts would be helpful.

[email protected]/com


----------

